# Coolwaters Cruise to SOWO ... New Jersey south to Georgia!!!



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

**** ANyone who wants to tag along our route is rt78,to rt81... we go thru most of PA, some of MD, virginia,North carolina, etc. *** 



Its that time again, SOWO is around the corner!! Last year a group of fellow Tri-staters got together for a small but organized cruise to Georgia. We have everything planned, we are organized and we are ready for everyone to join us!!!! 

www.southernworthersee.com 
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pages/Southern-Worthersee/302570897315


Our cruise is very straight forward, no horsing around,just cruising so that all of us make it there in one piece. We make a few stops for gas and food but otherwise its pretty direct. We leave Thursday early in the AM and come back sunday.

Be sure to BOOK ROOMS ASAP.. Helen is small and rooms are going quick!! its 3 nites: Thursday,Friday,Saturday. Most of us staying at DAYS INN.

*Checklist:*

Two way radios
Cameras
Tools
Snacks
Music

*Departure & Location:*

Thursday May 19th
Bridgewater Applebees
640 Promenade Blvd, Bridgewater, NJ 08807
Meet: at 12pm Leave: aprox 1am. 

We will not wait for ANYONE! 
be punctual or catch up to us.

If you live anywhere along the route, feel free to meet us on the highway. 

We are Aiming to arrive in Helen,GA Sometime around check in time by 3pm/4pm. 


ANy questions please contact me. Lets make this an Event & Cruise to remember like last year.
908 361 3238
J.

COolwater VW/Audi.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup: im thinking GTI


----------



## Dandubz94 (Oct 12, 2005)

Already got my reservations


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

booking tomorrow....days inn :thumbup:


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

POOOOWWWWWWW!!!!!!!

Sent from Galaxy-S using Tapatalk.


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

C'MON SON!!!! :laugh:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

28 people.. n counting!!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Bump for more cruisers

Sent from Galaxy-S using Tapatalk.


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

tttt


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

mikebbugn said:


> Bump for more cruisers


:thumbup:


----------



## GrammatonCleric (Nov 5, 2006)

Getting a group together in the Baltimore/DC area, what's your route going to look like? Trying to get our group hooked up with yours.


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

GrammatonCleric said:


> Getting a group together in the Baltimore/DC area, what's your route going to look like? Trying to get our group hooked up with yours.


you have IM :thumbup:


----------



## DubBumper (Oct 12, 2008)

:beer::beer:Bumpity bump bump:beer::beer:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

40 cars going based on our facebook thread

ttt


----------



## jimjam187 (Oct 27, 2010)

Im in augusta ga on the way up I20 to atlanta.


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

jimjam187 said:


> Im in augusta ga on the way up I20 to atlanta.


we wont go that way..


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

bummppp


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

i see someone is on their toes over at that website :laugh:


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

lolol


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

You know I'll be cruising with you crazy fools! We rollin' deep!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

nemo1ner said:


> You know I'll be cruising with you crazy fools! We rollin' deep!


:thumbup:


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

ic: ic: ic: !!


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

.. Rolling deep even *with* carpooling


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

was watching SoWo 2010 videos last night.. lmao Mike doing cartwheels for the camera :laugh:


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

im pretty sure theres video of him getting shot with an air cannon too :screwy:


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

:laugh:. :screwy: indeed!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

May meet up with you peeps if I get there in time. :screwy:


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## tlupcke (Feb 17, 2011)

coming anywhere near 75/285?


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

tlupcke said:


> coming anywhere near 75/285?


coming in from east via 85 prob


----------



## tlupcke (Feb 17, 2011)

hmm...i might find a way to ride a little bit with you guys


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

atl is southeast of helen isnt it?


----------



## tlupcke (Feb 17, 2011)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh.... haha but ill be up 400 a ways during the weekends maybe ill be close enough haha


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

sounds like a plan then


----------



## tlupcke (Feb 17, 2011)

schweet action


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

Black Mamba said:


> May meet up with you peeps if I get there in time. :screwy:


meet us on rt81 per our convo on facebook..


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

A2jettafreak said:


> meet us on rt81 per our convo on facebook..


 Will do. Should take you guys about 2+hrs or so to get there, should buy me some time to get there on time and maybe nap some before you guys get there.


----------



## stretch2k (Aug 7, 2006)

bump this up :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

just a lil over 2 months left till we cruise down to Georgia.... i cant wait.... 

Lets make this cruise as big as we can make it........ its gonna be hella fun


----------



## spriite (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm coming!!


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

Black Mamba said:


> Will do. Should take you guys about 2+hrs or so to get there, should buy me some time to get there on time and maybe nap some before you guys get there.


exactly!!! its like 8hr drive.. ressst and then like 10 more hahaha ur a troooper


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

spriite said:


> I'm coming!!


find us on facebook for a head count!!


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

gonna be a nice cruise


----------



## MadChef95 (Apr 24, 2008)

I think i'll try to jump in along the route...just gotta figure out when you'll be rolling through VA....


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

MadChef95 said:


> I think i'll try to jump in along the route...just gotta figure out when you'll be rolling through VA....


:thumbup:


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey id be interested in joining the cruise down, but im in Chambersburg, PA just 20 min north of MD...and I-81 passes right through...would you have a rough estimated time of you guys passin through?


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

we should be in your area by 3am :thumbup:


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Www.omgibumpedthethread.com

Sent from Galaxy-S using Tapatalk.


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

2 months til the madness begins!


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

PoppaCW said:


> 2 months til the madness begins!


 Valdes' madness, LOL. :laugh:


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

drunken monkey :laugh:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

nemo1ner said:


> Valdes' madness, LOL. :laugh:


 omg!!! the drunken cartwheeeel in the rain... 


Coolwater!!!!!!!


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

1000 people registered for the show!!


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

ZOMG. I know a ton that aren't registering but are already booked to go. doubleZOMG


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

have you decided if youre gonna be maverick or goose yet?


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

PoppaCW said:


> have you decided if youre gonna be maverick or goose yet?


LMAO. 

I think she's still leaning towards Goose. I just hope that her radar interception is on point, or else the po-po bogies will shoot me down. :laugh:


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

im gonna slam on the brakes and he'll shoot right by me!

youre gonna do WHAAT??


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I feel the need...the need for speed. :snowcool:


IMG_1032 by nemo1ner80, on Flickr


----------



## 07jeffA4 (Apr 3, 2011)

I am coming fron Jersey shore meeting with your crew I have 2 cars going.


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

07jeffA4 said:


> I am coming fron Jersey shore meeting with your crew I have 2 cars going.


no prob just let us know where.. 


coldwater..tapwater..icewater..


----------



## stretch2k (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

damn should almost band together on this one.

http://stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14783


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

RedWabbitVR said:


> damn should almost band together on this one.
> 
> http://stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14783


looks like you guys are going a different way... and not sure how slow your rolling.  but def our cruise is stance friendly!!!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Up for some good dudes. :beer:


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

A2jettafreak said:


> looks like you guys are going a different way... and not sure how slow your rolling.  but def our cruise is stance friendly!!!


yeah, can you get an actual map route of the way you are going?


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

RedWabbitVR said:


> yeah, can you get an actual map route of the way you are going?


we are taking 78w---81s---77s---485s---85s...nice smooth roads and very scenic..best part is..theres only one toll (nj/pa border) so everyone stays together from pa to ga


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

PSU said:


> Up for some good dudes. :beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I'm actually looking forward to the scenic route home.


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

one month to go!


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

WWWWWWWWWWWWWooo0000000000000oooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTttttttttttttTtttttttTTTTTTTTTTT¡¡¡¡!!!!!!!!1111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

i might bring the mk1 lol


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I might bring a Maya.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

I might bring air conditioning. :sly:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I might bring a ball gag.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

I might bring vegetables.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I might bring a small calf.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

little moo!!!


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Yes!


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

i might not go now


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

why not?


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

:what::what::what::facepalm:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

i think im going to join this cruise it would be nice to drive down there with some fellow dubbers instead of doing the 14hr drive alone :thumbup:


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbup: thats what i'm saying!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

PoppaCW said:


> i might not go now


Weaksauce 

Sent from Galaxy-S using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

Jayy said:


> i think im going to join this cruise it would be nice to drive down there with some fellow dubbers instead of doing the 14hr drive alone :thumbup:


do it:thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

eudorrra said:


> :thumbup: thats what i'm saying!






Jar717 said:


> do it:thumbup:


ill see you soon 

just got to finish my car! ( 90% done )


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Jayy said:


> i think im going to join this cruise it would be nice to drive down there with some fellow dubbers instead of doing the 14hr drive alone :thumbup:


 Thats what Im gonna be doing. :thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

Black Mamba said:


> Thats what Im gonna be doing. :thumbup:


See you there CJ :wave:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

crisis averted!...im not missing this..i'll be up front with the rear fog blazin :thumbup:

jayy..are you going to come to our initial meet spot or just catch us on the highway?


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Sweet!!! The cruise wouldn't have been the same without you. :thumbup:


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: (phew!!)


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

PoppaCW said:


> crisis averted!...im not missing this..i'll be up front with the rear fog blazin :thumbup:
> 
> jayy..are you going to come to our initial meet spot or just catch us on the highway?


eace:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

PoppaCW said:


> jayy..are you going to come to our initial meet spot or just catch us on the highway?


i want to meet at your meet spot so i can meet all of you :thumbup:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Just don't oversleep like I did last year, or you'll meet everyone at the next pit stop.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> Just don't oversleep like I did last year, or you'll meet everyone at the next pit stop.


lol i have an early shift that thursday so ill be home sleeping all day :laugh:


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

Jayy said:


> i want to meet at your meet spot so i can meet all of you :thumbup:


cool...see you there


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

Jayy said:


> lol i have an early shift that thursday so ill be home sleeping all day :laugh:


we're leaving thursday morning man...1 am


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

PoppaCW said:


> we're leaving thursday morning man...1 am


omg im not gonna be able to come then  my room is booked for may 20-22 

i just checked my reservation so now im leaving thursday at midnight :thumbdown:


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

leave with us, party thru the night. then check in


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Jayy said:


> omg im not gonna be able to come then  my room is booked for may 20-22
> 
> i just checked my reservation so now im leaving thursday at midnight :thumbdown:


If anything, you can crash in a room for one night.


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

Jayy said:


> omg im not gonna be able to come then  my room is booked for may 20-22
> 
> i just checked my reservation so now im leaving thursday at midnight :thumbdown:


i had a feeling that would be the case..if anything come down with us and crash in a room for the night


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

:beer::laugh::thumbup::wave:eace::heart:ic:

:sly:










:laugh:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)




----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

18 days :wave:


----------



## stretch2k (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## catib999 (May 2, 2011)

Its that time again, SOWO is around the corner!! Last year a group of fellow Tri-staters got together for a small but organized cruise to Georgia.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

PoppaCW said:


> i had a feeling that would be the case..if anything come down with us and crash in a room for the night


ill let you know!
:beer:


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

no doubt...hope you can make it man...doing a 14 hr drive alone is no bueno


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

crunch time


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Coolwaters gets :thumbup::thumbup: from me.


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

PSU said:


> Coolwaters gets :thumbup::thumbup: from me.


stop by the days inn for a few :beer::beer:


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

PoppaCW said:


> stop by the days inn for a few :beer::beer:


: thumbup:

it's gonna be down to the wire on having the car finished. I'm scraping the lint out of my pockets to roll down in a completed vehicle.

Sent from Galaxy-S using Tapatalk.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Lol. I'm heading down there with only lint. Hopefully lint is acceptable payment for beer.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Haha, I know how you feel. I get paid the day after we leave. Now I regret not signing up for direct deposit. 2 paychecks at that.... Epic fail.

Sent from Galaxy-S using Tapatalk.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Yep, I get paid that day too. :laugh: Maya is gonna have to hold onto my card so that I don't go overboard. I have a history of buying rounds when I get a little lit.


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

10 days..dont forget the 2 way radios


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Radios, check!

Sent from Galaxy-S using Tapatalk.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

nemo1ner said:


> Yep, I get paid that day too. :laugh: Maya is gonna have to hold onto my card so that I don't go overboard. I have a history of buying rounds when I get a little lit.


noted :sly:

i'm just going to put a sticky on your card that says "MK1 Build Fund" :laugh:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

We will have our radios ready. Does anyone have an OEM radio for a mk3 or a cd changer, or an iPod connection harness? My tape player doesn't work, so I can play the iPod through it.


----------



## jermdiggy77 (Aug 9, 2007)

any chance you guys are gonna be passing through greensboro, nc or that surrounding area?

Me and a couple of cars are headed down to Greensboro, NC from CT Wednesday. Then going to GA from there on Thursday.


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

jermdiggy77 said:


> any chance you guys are gonna be passing through greensboro, nc or that surrounding area?
> 
> Me and a couple of cars are headed down to Greensboro, NC from CT Wednesday. Then going to GA from there on Thursday.


we going down rt 81... not sure what rt you guys taking but welcome to roll with us. we leave at 1 am.. from nj.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

so soon !!!


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

eudorrra said:


> so soon !!!


and not soon enough at the same time


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

PoppaCW said:


> and not soon enough at the same time


:thumbup::thumbup: x2!!


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

aiming to stop at Verona,va exit 227 on rt 81 to meet some people and gas up. if anyone is close its close to other highways. 

bump


----------



## MadChef95 (Apr 24, 2008)

sounds perfect to me. might even have at least one other guy heading that way with me


----------



## jermdiggy77 (Aug 9, 2007)

I'll be there at the bp station in Verona. U got my number Julio. Stay in touch. 

Tim I don't know who u r but I got your number too from Julio in case I can't get in touch with him. It's a 203 number. 

My name is Jeremy. I'll be in the grey e90


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

jermdiggy77 said:


> I'll be there at the bp station in Verona. U got my number Julio. Stay in touch.
> 
> Tim I don't know who u r but I got your number too from Julio in case I can't get in touch with him. It's a 203 number.
> 
> My name is Jeremy. I'll be in the grey e90


text me so i can save it...i dont answer if i dont know the number mang 

7 days!


----------



## stretch2k (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbup: 7 days and counting...... This time next week we would be halfway to SoWo....


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Wooooooo!


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

days inn thread?...or is it too late? :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

PoppaCW said:


> days inn thread?...or is it too late? :thumbup: :thumbdown:


Day late & a dollar short.

Temp in the mid 80s for thursday friday in Georgia! Dont forget to pack your shorts bishes!

Sent from Galaxy-S using Tapatalk.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I'm rocking shorts and flipy floppies the whole damn weekend! Everyone ready for the Days Inn Debauchery?


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## stretch2k (Aug 7, 2006)

SOWO bumpage.....6 days...... :thumbup:


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

putting the finishing touches on the car tomorrow...cleaning all day tuesday


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

PoppaCW said:


> stop by the days inn for a few :beer::beer:


You got it man. I'm always down! :beer::beer:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

Last 4 days spent working on car... as we speak 5 of us working on our cars in the garage. 

this gonna be insane.


----------



## duffmanh06 (Apr 22, 2008)

are we there yet?


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

bump

buy your 2 ways!!!


----------



## jermdiggy77 (Aug 9, 2007)

I might be leaving jersey with u guys. There's a possibility I will be called out to assist in President Obama's arrival here in CT on Wednesday.


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

still need to do a lot!! frickin rain :banghead:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

jermdiggy77 said:


> I might be leaving jersey with u guys. There's a possibility I will be called out to assist in President Obama's arrival here in CT on Wednesday.


jeremy Obama bump!!!


----------



## MKV.RABBIT (Jun 18, 2007)

SOWO in 2!


----------



## MadChef95 (Apr 24, 2008)

just one more restless day tomorrow.....


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

MadChef95 said:


> just one more restless day tomorrow.....


yesssir!!!


----------



## MadChef95 (Apr 24, 2008)

i swear, the BP in verona is gonna FLIP when they get all this business! all starting with one little rabbit


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

see you soon


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

dont forget the plastic cups!


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Hopefully, someone will bring a video camera for the cruise. Pics are always good, but some video would be nice. :thumbup:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

nemo1ner said:


> Hopefully, someone will bring a video camera for the cruise. Pics are always good, but some video would be nice. :thumbup:



LAST MINUTE CHECKLIST:

1) plastic cups
2) batteries
3) tools
4) camera or video
5) condoms lmfao 


Ohhh look for this car..


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm posting updates from the cruise on the @coolwatervwclub twitter page! Follow us! I'll be posting road conditions and traffic/construction as well


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

have a safe trip :thumbup:


----------



## DubFoundDead (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm thinking about making a last minute choice to go. Does anybody need a roommate who wants to cut their costs? I'm coming from Rockaway, NJ.


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

what routes thru VA are you all taking?
and when are u comgin thru?


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry, just saw your post! It was straight 81 from what I was awake for, around 8am til after noon today


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

its was nice cruising with guys/girls. hope everyone made it home ok:thumbup:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

Jar717 said:


> its was nice cruising with guys/girls. hope everyone made it home ok:thumbup:


yesssir!! thanks for coming. good times


----------



## STEALTH SLEEPER (Jul 18, 2008)

it was great cruising home with you guys. the conversations over the two-ways was the only thing keeping me entertained and awake lol


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

glad you made it home safe man


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

Jar717 said:


> its was nice cruising with guys/girls. hope everyone made it home ok:thumbup:


good meeting you guys...youse are a bunch of cool dudes


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I have a crap load of photos to go through. I still have to weed out the bad ones and see which ones require editing. This is gonna be a while, lol. :laugh: 

I hope everyone made it safely home. Great meeting the new peeps and chilling with the old ones. :thumbup:


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

i say we stay at the same spot next year too..cant beat that location


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

We should look into staying at the other one on Edelweiss and taking up that whole back side.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

PoppaCW said:


> i say we stay at the same spot next year too..cant beat that location


Truueee.. from the "who jacked my ish" threads, it sounds like our hotel was a safe place too :thumbup:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

That's because we stayed up past everyone's bedtime. Also, after Brian ate that burger, he had that mad dog look in his eyes that scared everyone off.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

But we all went to bed fairly early.. oooohhhh except for the crazy ones :sly:


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

i didnt hear of anything being taken from the days inn or the best western


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

PoppaCW said:


> i didnt hear of anything being taken from the days inn or the best western


:thumbup: at least. how about the Ramada? it's either too far for the tricksters, or a perfect spot for quick getaways


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

The Ramada is alright, but it involves driving. I rather be on foot patrol. :thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

nice seeing some of the coolwater crew at the show :beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Hope everything went well. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

Jayy said:


> nice seeing some of the coolwater crew at the show :beer:


good meeting you man :thumbup:


----------



## jermdiggy77 (Aug 9, 2007)

The cruise down was sick guys. 

For all the people who were taking pics can you post links to your flikr, photobucket accounts etc so I can check out the high res shots


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

red beemah?? 

i know we got a sweet shot of your car, it's just not edited yet  . all of our pics will be here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/brunette_mars/sets/72157626673217553

and also in narrative form here: Jetta Down: A Coolwater SoWo Cruise Story. :sly:


----------



## jermdiggy77 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nah I was in the gray one on lm's

I'm gonna check out the pics. Thanks!


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I will get back to editing as soon as I go home. They all should be up by tonight.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooohh we were behind you as we got into Georgia! I think 



nemo1ner said:


> I will get back to editing as soon as I go home. They all should be up by tonight.


you craaazy (considering we had 300 pics on my phone alone.. +1 phone camera, +1 DSLR, +1 P&S)


----------

